
Call of Duty: Black Ops III scores over half a billion dollar opening weekend - Oatseller
http://investor.activision.com/releasedetail.cfm?releaseid=942102
======
anonyfox
> Three-Day Opening Weekend over $550 Million in Worldwide Sales; Is the
> Biggest Entertainment Launch of 2015, beating Jurassic World

I think this will be overshadowed by Fallout 4 _next week_.

According to Steam there were ~500k people playing simultanously (new record,
beating GTA V). Given the _huge_ amount of people that are _still_ waiting for
delivery of their copy, plus many people who start playing on the weekend
(because of adult stuff during week days), plus high amounts of players who
bought it for PS4/XO... My naive miscalculation results in 10-20 million
players, which results in >1 billion dollars.

On the other side, my hobby-coding and other social activities stopped
completely since tuesday night. I admit being a Fallout fanboy, so this is
heavily biased.

